# L180 Major Bug OTA Channels Have Disappeared



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

I did everything mark suggested after L180 finished loading onto my 921 and now 2 days later all my OTA HD channels have disappeared.

THIS HAS TO BE FIXED ASAP!

I do not want to have to reload my OTA channels back into the 921 every two to three days and I am sure no else wants this either.

THIs has to be the worst patch ever for the 921!

Please Mark do all you can to get DISH to put out a correcting patch as quickly as possible.


I have to say this L180 patch refelects very poorly on DISH. Very poorly. Who did the quality control on this patch anyway?


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

I tried rescanning the OTA HD channels after removing all the old ones (which by the way were not showing up on any guide screen but which were still listed on the scanning page). The OTA HD channels were successfully scanned but did not appear on any guide list, not even ALL Channels or all Subscrition Channels.

I am now trying a cold reboot to see if I can get back my OTA HD channels.

This really sucks! I suspect that even if I do get them back it will only be temporary and within a few days all my OTA HD channels will have disappeared once more.

Unbelievable!


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

MY OTA HD channels have returned after doing a cold reboot. I did not have to rescan them in as they were present automatically. I am now wondering if Mark Lamutt's suggestion to delete and rescan one's OTA channels is incorrect as my OTA HD channels came back all on their own and were also present after L180 downloaded on Friday. I am not positive about this, however. Any and all feedback on this problem would be most welcome.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm having the best luck with my OTAs if I delete them and rescan after they get lost. That's why I made the suggestion.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Schaefling said:


> MY OTA HD channels have returned after doing a cold reboot. I did not have to rescan them in as they were present automatically. I am now wondering if Mark Lamutt's suggestion to delete and rescan one's OTA channels is incorrect as my OTA HD channels came back all on their own and were also present after L180 downloaded on Friday. I am not positive about this, however. Any and all feedback on this problem would be most welcome.


Carefull as I lost them as well, I re-scanned them with out deleting them first and it appeared they were back. Problem is not all were on the right channel. As an example digital 004-01 was really digital 027-01. One is fox the other UPN so they were not duplicates. Had to delete, un-plug and re-scan to get back to normal.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Lost one of my OTA stations this morning that was okay last night. Followed all recommended procedures after L180 download and after rescanning my OTA channels back in, checked all for operation and signal strength, every channel was/is over 100 and receiving. I was able to add the missing channel thiis morning back in manually.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Amazingly, after sending an E-Mail to the Corporate office complaining about this step backwards, I received a call back...

Renee said they are planning an emergency release, perhaps for next week. They are still trying to get a handle on the exact problem.

So, there is hope.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

By the way, I tried a reboot last night without rescanning. Didn't bring the channels back for me.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Schaefling said:


> I have to say this L180 patch refelects very poorly on DISH. Very poorly. Who did the quality control on this patch anyway?


This is by no means something that started with L180. I've been re-scanning my channels for three months now. L180 is an improvement. The 921 used to lock up completely, and require two reboots before I could even get access to the "channels" menu to even be able to delete the channels and re-scan them!

My first evening with the 921 consisted of about 3 1/2 hours of almost constant rebooting, and about 20 minutes of watching actual live TV.


----------



## cracka (Feb 6, 2004)

This is definitely a regression in L180 for some of us. I had never had a problem losing OTA channels until L180. Now, I lose every OTA channel, save for KXAS-DT 5.1 (NBC) seemingly every day. Deleting all and rescanning corrects it for a while.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey what are you guys complaining about? At least you can re-scan and get the channel(s) back. Rescanning doesn't help me. I've lost all my digital OTA stations and can't get them back. Scanning doesn't help. Adding them in manually doesn't help. They're gone and it looks like they won't be back until the next software update. Just kidding we all have a lot to complain about. After waiting over two years for this receiver to be released, you would think that the basic functions would be working great by now. It would seem that incorporating guide date for the digital OTA stations might not be here for at least a year at this pace.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Hmmm. I didnt have any problems with my OTA, they were there when I got home, and my wifes OTA recording fired as normal. I did a cold reboot just because of the upgrade. Havent lost anything. Could there be something different in the local broadcasts causing it ?


----------



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

Well, it has happenned to me with the L180. My local channel KRQE (CBS) digital was dropped of the list and I had to manually re-add it. It went for about a week without dropping it so the L180 may be better but still has bugs in this regards.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

fjerina said:


> Well, it has happenned to me with the L180. My local channel KRQE (CBS) digital was dropped of the list and I had to manually re-add it. It went for about a week without dropping it so the L180 may be better but still has bugs in this regards.


Well, I have tried to add the KOB (NBC) OTA on several occasions including after removing all of the OTAs and then an unplug power reboot and it just does not tune in? It doesn't work either by re-scanning the OTAs or manually adding the station. I even tried calling the station engineers to see if they were working on their equipment and they indicated that it was working fine. I guess I'm going to have to wait until the next software update? Mark, any suggestions?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no idea...I have no trouble adding any of my stations here in Denver. I do lose them at least twice a day, but they all add back just fine.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark, same for me in Tampa. Recieve all, however, drops ABC about every day, but can retrieve. Looking for an emergency release asap. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## douchida (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi. I've also had an ocassional loss of a few OTA channels since the L180 download. I've been able to restore the channels by checking the signal strength of the channel in the point dish menu. It seemed once the channel was locked I was able to view the channel again.

Regards,

Dean


----------



## BroncoFan7 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Mark,

Wanted to let you know that I never had the "losing channels" problem before L190 like I told you on AVS when we talked last (on AVS). But it happens daily now. So you can add me to the mix also.


----------

